# How hard is it to build a computer?



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Guys, My son will be 14 in March, has been saving his pennies as he wants to build his own gaming computer for his birthday.

He has worked out what he wants (parts) and has even posted it somewhere on here to ask if they are all ok.

What my question is, How hard is it to actually put them all together? (cos I know it will be me doing it).

Any suggested sites to read up on? Any hints? Any warnings(about what not to do)?

Any ideas at all will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it should not be difficult, just depends on how you are with a screwdriver,

theres a few sites
around, some of these maybe old and dated but the principle still applies
http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/
http://www.webfreebees.net/howtobuildpc.html
http://compactiongames.about.com/od/hardware/a/byogamingpc_2.htm


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

You can also come back here for help if needed. Almost anyone here who has built will be happy to help if they can.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

the assembly is probably not that difficult but getting all the connections and jumpers done correctly and then getting it started up are not all that simple is it??


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks etaf, I shall have a look at those sites. I am fairly familiar with a screwdriver so here's hoping :up:

N2gun, they are great here and I will be picking their brains if I need help 

Wacor, I guess I am going to find out..

Thanks folks


----------

